# Help me choose a cheap sewing machine



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I've been invited to join a quilting group (club?) that meets weekly. I don't want to have to pack up my Janome each week to take it, so am thinking about getting a cheap lightweight Brother. I found a Brother XL2600I that has good reviews at Amazon for $84.00. But for not much more considering the life of a sewing machine -$155.00 - , I can get the CS6000i which has many more features, several quilting feet, and an extension table. I can afford either one. 

I can also get a barebones Babylock BL9 for $99.00 at a sewing center 70 miles away, but it's so new there aren't any reviews, plus I'd read that Brother makes the lower end Babylocks. 

What's a gal to do? And before someone suggests it - no, I don't want to find a used machine as they are scarce and expensive in this area plus I'm looking for portable and lightweight.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I would buy the better one. If you don't you will regret it later (or at least I would).


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm addicted to old used machines - so no help there.

I've got my Singer Featherweight if I ever want a portable machine - it's surprisingly light. 

I'd probably opt for the nicer machine. Especially if it's got a nicer extension table.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Another vote for a vintage machine. Just about any sewing machine built before 1960 is going to be good. The Singer featherweight is the smallest one. Twenty years ago you could not find one because people would not give them up. Now, you can find several on ebay. Another portable would be the Singer 301. This is an updated Featherweight, slightly larger at 16 pounds, and to me is preferable to the Featherweight. Go on ebay and start looking, also check Craig's list. Those older machines are workhorses and useful for daily sewing, not just occasional.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

The very cheap machines seem to table hop for me. Not enough weight to them.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

.....


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> Another vote for a vintage machine. Just about any sewing machine built before 1960 is going to be good. The Singer featherweight is the smallest one. Twenty years ago you could not find one because people would not give them up. Now, you can find several on ebay. Another portable would be the Singer 301. This is an updated Featherweight, slightly larger at 16 pounds, and to me is preferable to the Featherweight. Go on ebay and start looking, also check Craig's list.


More importantly, if you watch for a while, you can find a 301 or a FW for about the same as what you're looking for in a cheap machine. 

In fact, this is my portable-going-to-quilt-guild-machine:








To give perspective, a Featherweight is 11 pounds. Bess,my aluminum 99K, is more like 15 or 16. I paid $60 for her, including shipping, five years ago. It was a search to be sure (the aluminum 99Ks were fairly unusual), but I was patient. 


To the machines asked in particular, I've had _two_ CS6000i-s. The first died after about a year's worth of somewhat regular use...Maybe a day or two a week. The second was _starting_ to poop out and that's what got me interested in vintage machines.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

To answer your question. I'd go with the higher cost one with more features. I think that it would work for what you're wanting it for.

Or, check out a Janome Gem, on of the lower ones that would be about $200 and have the Janome quality, but 3/4 sized, and all the bobbins and presser feet would interchange with the home Janome. These were made for that use. 

http://www.acesewvac.com/janome-jem-gold-3-sewing-machine.html

http://www.amazon.com/Janome-Jem-Gold-Lightweight-Machine/dp/B000FLH2VE

Just a thought.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

LacieJo just picked up a Janome 128 Sewing Machine from hancock fabrics for $79 brand spanking new. It is lightweight, has a built in carrying handle, and sits on nearly any surface (not sure how many new sewing machines do that, it may be all new ones for what I know). Watch the sales fliers, I'm sure that you can find a lightweight brother or janome for less than $100. If course, if you do run across a singer featherweight, It would be well worth the $$$. I'm in the process of trying to convince a gal who just inherited two that have less than 10 hours each on them that she should sell them to me. She doesn't know it yet, but I'm willing to go as high as $500.00 each. My Mom still uses hers that she inherited as a teen regularly, and she can buy any machine on the planet if she wants to (as long as she gets Dad's approval, he put his foot down at 30+ machines she doesn't use)


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thank you for your replies. Yes, I'd love a Featherweight, but I can't justify spending $300-500. on a machine to just take to a quilting group or classes. I'd forgotten about the Janome Gem -- will look that one up. I wished I lived closer to a large city so I could actually see these machines, but I don't so have to depend on on-line descriptions. One feature I liked about the Brother cs6000i was the thread spool is upright -- I hate those with horizontal spool holders as they don't have enough room to take quilting thread and carrying a separate thread holder would be a pain.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> Yes, I'd love a Featherweight, but I can't justify spending $300-500


You don't have to. That was my point. 

If you watch eBay/CL/local auctions/Goodwill website for a month you'll find either a FW or a 301 for less than $200 (maybe even closer to $100), I can almost guarantee it. Watch for an aluminum 99K, too, for that matter. The serial number will start with a Y and might not be advertised as aluminum.

Or go with plastic. Whatever trips your trigger. If you're used to sewing on a high(er) end Janome, you're likely to be frustrated with it, though. 
The Jem would probably be a better choice than either of the other two. I don't know what the life-expectancy is for a low-end Janome, but it's GOT to be better than the year or two you'll get out of those Brothers, with weekly use.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

It is Wed, 3:23 p.m. and I am the current high bidder on a Singer 99. It's heavier than a Featherweight, but still portable. I wasn't going to buy a sewing machine, but I thought I'd look for you, and there she was with 11 minutes to go. $70 plus $27 shipping gives her to me at just under $100.

**************************************************
It's now 4:15 p.m. I won the 99. It cost $66.00, plus $23.73 for shipping parcel. I'm just saying, if you go to ebay every few days and list your "sewing machine" by ending soonest, you may stumble upon something you want. Featherweights can go up to $800, but most are in the $300 range and if you are there at the right time, or are willing to purchase a machine with dust, you can get one for under $200. 

For quilting, you need a good straight stitch, and you need a machine that you can sew an accurate 1/4" seam. This is why I started looking at antique machines a couple of years ago, because the Vikings I had were good sturdy machines, but were in metric and I could not get a 1/4" seam that stayed out of the feed dogs (feed dogs gobbled the edge). When you look at those cheap plastic machines sew some 1/4" seams. Is the edge of the fabric well out of the feed dog area? Does the machine move or vibrate when you sew? Can you see what you are doing?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Maura said:


> It is Wed, 3:23 p.m. and I am the current high bidder on a Singer 99. It's heavier than a Featherweight, but still portable. I wasn't going to buy a sewing machine, but I thought I'd look for you, and there she was with 11 minutes to go. $70 plus $27 shipping gives her to me at just under $100.
> 
> **************************************************
> It's now 4:15 p.m. I won the 99. It cost $66.00, plus $23.73 for shipping parcel. I'm just saying, if you go to ebay every few days and list your "sewing machine" by ending soonest, you may stumble upon something you want. Featherweights can go up to $800, but most are in the $300 range and if you are there at the right time, or are willing to purchase a machine with dust, you can get one for under $200.


Good for you -- glad you found a machine you like. You are obviously better than I am at not getting outbid. I have a vintage Singer for FMQ -- 15-91 and I love her. The only reason I found it so cheap is the guy on E-Bay had it mis-named as a 15-125. $35. + $30. shipping, then $40. to get it serviced and rewired. Around a $100.00 total, and I was happy with that price. I have a medium priced "modern" Janome for regular sewing and I like it. But the machine I need now is ONLY to take with me to groups or classes. I don't want to spend a bundle on it. I've been looking at Featherweights, and every one I find I get outbid on at about the $185.00 mark, which with shipping puts it over $200.00. Plus I'd probably need to get it serviced and re-wired -- another $40.00.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Actually, I am usually outbid. It took me a long time to get my 401 and 201, a week apart. I think it was the time of year. As for the 99, I think the seller didn't list it well or long enough. And, fortunately nobody put in a high bid. The high bid was $60 at 11 minutes. I just lucked out. 

Since you have a 15-91 I can see why you wouldn't be looking for another full size machine. That 15 will outlive all of us. But, if you like it I suspect you would be happier with another vintage machine rather than a new cheap one. However, if you never use it for anything other than class, a cheap one may work out. It is really hit or miss on those plastic things with their plastic gears. Whatever you get, enjoy your class!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

You are right about the vintage machines outliving all of us, and probably the next generation! As it turned out, I used your method of sorting to time ending soonest and ended up with a Janome Jem for $96.00 including shipping. At 12 lbs., it weighs the same as a Featherweight and I think will be perfect for transporting to class. It appears this seller re-sells only Janomes, so hopefully this will be a good machine for its intended use.

Thank you all, for your suggestions and replies. Now if I can only resist the New Home vintage NLB that is on e-bay for $59.00, shipping included, I'll be fine. :spinsmiley: I just love the gold colour and the decal of the "nekkid ladies". --Be strong. Resist!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

My Gems have been excellent. Sounds as if you got a good deal. And the Gems will use the same bobbins and needles and feet as your larger Janome.

I got mine to take to do costume sewing at schools, and the occasional quilt class I took. Worked well for that.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Belfrybat said:


> You are right about the vintage machines outliving all of us, and probably the next generation! As it turned out, I used your method of sorting to time ending soonest and ended up with a Janome Jem for $96.00 including shipping. At 12 lbs., it weighs the same as a Featherweight and I think will be perfect for transporting to class. It appears this seller re-sells only Janomes, so hopefully this will be a good machine for its intended use.
> 
> Thank you all, for your suggestions and replies. Now if I can only resist the New Home vintage NLB that is on e-bay for $59.00, shipping included, I'll be fine. :spinsmiley: I just love the gold colour and the decal of the "nekkid ladies". --Be strong. Resist!


I found that one, and if you don't buy it - I'm going to. I've not done an ebay machine buy before but that looks in really good condition.
And it's pretty.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Indulge yourself! Buy it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Belfrybat buy it - there is a second one that's just a few $$ more if I really want one.

Both are beautiful.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Angie -- go for it. I've decided as much as I love the style, it really is a 15 clone, and Bess might be put out if I got a prettier sister than her.

If by some chance you don't get it, let me know as there is a person on the Quilting Board who has 2 or 3 and will sell one for $50.00 plus shipping, all cleaned and lubricated, or $15.00 "in the rough".


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I may pass on this one as the wiring may need redone.

There is one just like it, but a bit better conditions and wiring checked and newer presser foot for $99 buy it now price from a dealer that went through it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271142479117?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

It does not seem to be as pretty a gold though.

And this one is down to $59 minutes. I'm tempted for that price, still.

ETA: I went and bid on it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

so far I'm the only bid on that golden machine. At the lower bid start price. About 20 minutes to go. And it does not come with shipping charges apparently when I checked it.

(like I need another machine... )


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Apparently I just bought another sewing machine. Thanks Belfrybats. I didn't know of this model until today.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Be careful, sewing machines on Ebay is ADDICTING!

So far I've bought 4 off ebay, 3 off craigslist, 1 at a garage sale, on from the Antique shop. and then I have the two I bought brand new 25 years ago. Though DH has told me I'm not to count his as one of mine, but I am the one that bought it. I told him he didn't have to take it as his, but after he cleaned it all up, he decided he really liked the Singer.

Though he told me this morning that he was watching an older Viking last night, and he almost woke me up to have me log in to make a bid. 

I keep wanting to buy one just like I have (viking Prisma) to give to my daughter. She has the new machine I gave her for Christmas, and she might not even like sewing. So I've got to sit on my hands!

So far I've only ended up with one that was adversited as working, and it has so much wrong with it, it was beyond repair. Got my money back and seller let me keep the machine - he said the person he got it from said it worked, but he never tested it. It was so broken inside that there is NO WAY it had worked for years. Yes the motor worked and the needle went up and down (feed dogs didn't work, pattern came was broke, needle uptake arm bent so it banged on the case . . .) 

I bought another from Goodwill that they did not have a foot pedal for, so they had no idea if it works - but I figured a donation to Goodwill was OK - so even if the machine does not work, I'm OK with that one. Just got shipped so hopefully I'll get it next week.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, I can see how it would become addictive. I put 3 others on watching, just in case. One was a nice Singer 301, and another like this that has already been reconditioned, but darker golden color.

It could get addictive and I don't need another machine. 
But this one for $60, and they did not figure a shipping charge, even if I have to put a few dollars into rewiring, it probably will be well worth it. And it's a Memory Home.

I saw a New Home 6000 which is the model of my first Janome - looking at the price, I am considering it. Maybe.
My daughter that is estranged, got the 6000 for her first machine as that's what she learned to sew on. Last I knew, she had a new Janome, and I do not know if she traded the 6000 in or kept it.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I just found a singer in a cabinet I'm lusting after - on craigslist. It's 400 miles away - but if it's available we will make the trip Saturday.

Ok - it's in the same direction as my family lives, so I was looking because we are thinking of making the trip in for a visit - there are very few old singers for sale where I live, but family lives in the Twin Cities are of MN, where there are lots and lots of old used machines available. 

Now I have to wait to hear if it's still available, and it they'll hold it until Saturday for me.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Good luck


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm glad you found what you wanted Belfrybat.

You think you have a problem with ebay... my local craigslist is MY problem!
These are just a few of the active listings! 
I made a post a couple weeks ago. I picked up a 201 in a cabinet for $25, and a 301a at a thrift store for under $10, the same day! The 201 is so quiet, I can barely hear it run! I've got 2-401A's and don't need any more! 

$75 http://stlouis.craigslist.org/atq/3585257572.html

$35 http://stlouis.craigslist.org/atq/3584553275.html

$70 http://stlouis.craigslist.org/art/3582802093.html

$75 http://stlouis.craigslist.org/fuo/3580911712.html

$100 http://stlouis.craigslist.org/atq/3559251323.html

$50 http://stlouis.craigslist.org/fuo/3568784226.html

Everyone should have such problems... the list goes on and on...


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I've not heard anything from the two emails I sent. Machine is still listed so who knows what the issue is. I've been checking my emails every hour just in case . . . Not that I need one . . .

And I have been checking out the machines in the St. Louis area, and teh Atlanta area too, along with the Twin Cities. There isn't much in South Dakota - do a search using "sewing" and some areas you get a big fat zero. Probably just as well as my house isn't that big. Did get the 201 put in the cabinet, and had to do some modification to get it to fit - the flywheel is farther back to accommodate built in gears for the motor (no belt). I told DH that I could always buy a different cabinet  He didn't fall for it.


----------

